# UK Company Director moving to Spain



## aaronlobb (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I’m a joint owner/Director of a Limited Company that operates in the UK. Meanwhile my partner has income generated from a property she inherited in Italy. We're hoping to move to Valencia with our two young children, fairly soon (lockdown permitting).

With that in mind, I’ve got a few questions I would really appreciate help with. 

1. Renting. I believe I should prove employment in order rent longer term. In this instance would I just demonstrate my role as Company Director and show proof of income? 

2. Schools. Before we apply would we need residencia (or anything else specifically)? Is that true for Private Schools as well as State/Concertado?

3. Work. If I continue to draw income from my UK company, at what point after arriving would I be liable for Spanish tax? After 183 days? After securing resedencia? Once my kids have started school (ie. Valencia is clearly my ‘centre of interest’)?  

If anyone can shed some light, or point me in the right direction I'd be very grateful.

Thanks in advance,
  
Aaron


----------



## Teetta (May 8, 2021)

Hello Aaron,

I just came across your post and was wondering how you resolved situation. I'm in a similar situation with my UK ltd company and will be moving to Spain in the next few months.
Thanks and I hope to hear from you.
Regards,
Teetta


----------

